# Martial Art workouts with household appliances



## Withered Soul (Apr 11, 2003)

*Grip Workout*
_Item(s) Needed - Rubber Band_
Wrap the rubber band around your fingers (which should be together). You may need a differant size band or to wrap it round more than once. Now open your fingers. Hold it for as long as you can then open and close it 10 times before changing hands.

_Item(s) Needed - Bucket & Sand/Water_
Fill the bucket with sand or water to an appropiate level. Now pick it up with one hand (or one in each hand if you have two) and carry it around for as long as you can. Repeat two or three times.


*Shoulder Workout*
_Item(s) Needed - Bucket & Sand/Water_
Same as in the Grip workout above but hold you arm(s) horizontally for as long as you can. Repeat twice.


*Forearm Workout*
_Item(s) Needed - Bar (chin up/stick/bo staff etc.) & Rope/String & Sugar Bag (1 kilo)_
Tie the rope or string to the bar and the other end to the Sugar Bag. Dangle it so that the bag reaches your shins when you're stood up with arms out horizontally. Now wind the bag up until it touches the bar. Then wind it back down. Repeat 5 times.


How do you like them?
If you wish to add anymore just post.


----------



## pesilat (Apr 11, 2003)

This one's not an exercise workout. It's geared toward developing accuracy with precision strikes like finger jabs.

Suspend a ping pong ball from the ceiling at whatever height you desire, then strike.

This can also be used to develop accuracy with sticks and training knives. If a ping pong ball is too large, then you can drop down to beads.

If you run the string all the way through the ball and put a light weight (i.e.: maybe another few ping pong balls) this'll reduce the amount of motion and you can use it like a speed bag to develop accuracy in combinations.

Mike


----------



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

man its best to go to the gym to work out youll get heaps more results,


----------



## A.R.K. (May 6, 2003)

One of my favorites is staff curling.  I went to home depot and bought a 6' foot closet dowel [the thick one, 1 3/4 I think].  It was about a $1 a foot.  Get into a deep horse stance and hold the staff as close to the base as you can and extend the tip away from you in front at a 90 degree angle.  Elbow slightly bent.  Curl your wrist so that the tip rises pointing at the sky then repeat up/down as many times as you can.

The windlass is another cheap piece of equipment to use that really works well.

:asian:


----------



## Keith Kirkendall (Nov 20, 2008)

Take three kitchen chairs...preferably solid wood for sturdiness...place them in a triangular formation and do hyperextension push-ups, lat dips and tricep dips...this is a good way to feel the burn.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Nov 24, 2008)

Sledge Hammer forearm and finger training

http://masterparrellaskungfucenters.ning.com/video/video/show?id=2336721:Video:20


----------

